# Query about Hibernating the FreeBSD 8.1 64 bit?



## linuxunix (Dec 15, 2010)

I have Free BSD 8.1 VM running on ESX. I was trying to perform hibernation on FreeBSD.
When I clicked Hibernate option in GNOME it just shutdown my box with some failed error:


```
login: link_elf_obj:synbol Panic undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
Dec 15 12:58:22 freebsd pulseaudio[1439]: module.c: failed to load module "module-detect" (argument: "") : initialization failed:
Dec 15 12:58:22 freebsd pulseaudio[1439]: main.c: module load failed
Dec 15 12:58:22 freebsd pulseaudio[1439]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon
```

Is it expected?
Though it threw those error, it powered-off the machine.
How can we be sure if hibernation went fine?
I understand that hibernation stores the complete machine status in some file(Correct me if I am wrong). Can we be assure if it went fine.


----------

